# ANDREW'S S2 STOLEN



## .7065 (Sep 24, 2002)

Sometime between Mon-Wed. Andrew's S2 was stolen from the 2Bennett Parking lot. If anyone knows of Parts being sold for a Euro S2 or hears anything about parts someone is selling please call 530-758-7325
$500 reward for info leading to Arrest










_Modified by xspeedracer at 2:37 AM 9/2/2005_


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: ANDREW'S S2 STOLEN (xspeedracer)*

If you haven't already, post on Motorgeek.com, audiworld, audifans, etc.


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: ANDREW'S S2 STOLEN (84veedub)*

If they find him, i hope they sting him up by his toenails.
Thats just not cool


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: ANDREW'S S2 STOLEN (84veedub)*

It's now posted on AW in a couple of forums and on Motorgeek. 


_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 1:20 PM 9/2/2005_


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: ANDREW'S S2 STOLEN (84cgtturbo)*

Apparently the car has been found stripped clean, in Sacremento.


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: ANDREW'S S2 STOLEN (snoogins)*

Theres always going to be jealous *******s out there who cant afford to have something that nice. Damn shame that is










_Modified by Mr.RS4 at 7:21 PM 9/7/2005_


----------



## .7065 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: ANDREW'S S2 STOLEN (snoogins)*

Yes it was missing the interior completely, fenders, doors complete, hood, bumpers front and rear they didn't take the engine, suspension, brakes and wheels


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: ANDREW'S S2 STOLEN (xspeedracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xspeedracer* »_Yes it was missing the interior completely, fenders, doors complete, hood, bumpers front and rear they didn't take the engine, suspension, brakes and wheels

Someone wanted those parts for their own car. easier to hide when you install it on a car. I doubt if those parts ever come up for sale. Plus, all the other stuff would be too hard to sell off. Too many people on these forums would be on the lookout for the motor, and other hard parts.
greg w.


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: ANDREW'S S2 STOLEN (90quattrocoupe)*

"...they didn't take the engine, suspension, brakes and wheels."

So they took all of the cosmetic stuff, and left the good stuff. Musta been a buncha ***** wannbees.


----------

